# Stage 7.0 (2012) - Erfahrungen



## kejo84 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir sobald möglich ein MTB zulegen und tendiere aktuell zu dem Stage 7.0. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier schon welche das 2012-Modell haben? Und wenn ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Wie ist die Sitzposition so? Eher gestreckt oder eher aufrecht?

Ich bin 1,77 groß, 70kg. Würde gerne mit einer Sitzhaltung fahren, die recht angenehm und komfortabel auch für längere Touren ist.

Ich würde mir das Bike gerne in der 20" Version holen, könnte das zu groß sein, oder ist das für meine Anwendung (hauptsächlich Touren) in Ordnung? Sitzt man mit der 20" Version aufrechter als mit der 18" Version?

Ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele Fragen und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir antworten könntet.

Morgen werde ich wohl auch mal bei Radon direkt zwecks Beratung anrufen, aber trotzdem ... vielleicht könnt ihr mir vorab schonmal eure Erfahrungen schildern oder Ratschläge geben.

Danke im voraus & Gruß
Kejo


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2012)

Je größer der Rahmen, desto länger das Oberrohr desto gestreckter sitzt Du. Aber das willst Du ja nicht. Für 1,77 paßt 18". 20" ist gestreckter für Dich, somit sportlicher. Aber Du willst ja aufrechter sitzen. Hast Du mal Deine Schrittlänge gemessen ? 

Aufgrund Deiner Fragen scheinst Du Neuling zu sein. Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen mal ein Radladen Vorort aufzusuchen und Dich beraten zu lassen. Oder suche bei google, es gibt ne Menge guter Beiträge zum Thema "Sitzgeometrie" und Berechnungsprogramme für die Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (11. Mai 2012)

gestreckter heißt nicht zwingend sportlicher

ein kleinerer rahmen hat in erster linie ein kürzeres sitzrohr und steuerrohr, was in mehr stützenauszug endet, was letzten endes sportlicher ist. die 10-15mm mehr am oberrohr machen den kohl kaum fett

20" wäre bei 1,77 aber nen richtiger rentnerfahrstuhl


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich habe zwar das 2010er Stage, aber bei 1,75 m in 20" und ich empfinde dies als optimal. Und nen Rentnerfahrstuhl isses ganz sicher nicht. Wenn du Touren fahren willst ist ein größerer Rahmen besser. Wenn du durch schwereres Gelände willst, nimm den Kleineren.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre bei 1,83 20" und war am überlegen kleiner zu werden.


----------



## Aalex (11. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar das 2010er Stage, aber bei 1,75 m in 20" und ich empfinde dies als optimal. Und nen Rentnerfahrstuhl isses ganz sicher nicht. Wenn du Touren fahren willst ist ein größerer Rahmen besser. Wenn du durch schwereres Gelände willst, nimm den Kleineren.



wenn man lange beine hat geht das auch.

trotzdem ist 20" bei der Körpergröße nunmal ein tourer, ergo rentnerfahrstuhl

krachen lassen kann man es damit nicht wirklich bzw macht es im singletrail nicht wirklich laune. bei unter 1,80 würde ich immer zu 18 Zoll raten, es sei denn man hat rückenprobleme, oder will bewusst ein fully für lange touren und fährt nie trails.


----------



## Timo84 (11. Mai 2012)

Fahre das aktuelle Stage 6.0 in 20". Bin 1,85. Ich denke auch das 18" für dich die richtige Größe ist.


----------



## kejo84 (11. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Ihr habt vermutlich Recht, dass 20" etwas zu groß für mich sein könnte. Ich war vorhin mal in einem Fahrradladen und habe mal ein paar Runden auf einem 18" Cube AMS 130 Pro und auf einem 20" AMS 110 Pro. Die 20" haben mir nicht so gut gefallen, da ich doch relativ gestreckt auf dem Rad saß. Auf dem 18" habe ich ein Stück aufrechter gesessen und ich denke, dass mir diese Sitzhaltung für Touren mehr zusagt. Auf einem AMS 150 16" habe ich auch gesessen ... aber das war deutlich zu klein.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2012)

na siehste, dann is das ja geklärt. Jetzt geh mal auf die Cube Homepage und schaue Dir die Geometriedaten der beiden Räder in der Größe an in der Du gefahren bist. Dann erkennst Du die Unterschiede und kannst es auf Dein Fahrgefühl anwenden.
Wie war doch gleich Deine Schrittlänge ?


----------

